# Happy New Year



## philsville (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Folks
Just wanted to wish you all a Happy New Year!
Anyone got any great projects planned for 2007?
Best regards
Phil


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I'm planning a cherry Buffet and hutch. That's to help put some of the kitchen cabinet stuff away while I make new kitchen cabinets.

I got to finish two lingerie chests for my daughter and daughter-in-law. A couple of blanket chests for another daughter and the sawmill owner in trade for some lumber. I believe that he also wants a bed and bedside stands.

My wife is probably going to try to get in for a bed also, and my son wants a loft bed. So I'll be in the shop for a while.

Call me there if you need me.


----------



## philsville (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow! Sounds like you have your hands full!
It sure is nice to be busy, though 
Phil


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy New your to you Phil.

I'm planning a cradle for our fifth grandchild due in August, two bedside tables, finish the repair on my rocking chair, and lots of small boxes.


----------



## philsville (Mar 31, 2006)

Going to be a great year for woodwork! Sounds like you have some tasty projects lined up, too, Don!
I hope to build an acoustoc guitar this year. And maybe a few other bits-need to tidy the 'shop up first 
Best regards
Phil


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Apart from my to do list, and all the things I've already started around the house… I just added a built-in chimney cupboard/pantry to the top of the list. Despite the january clean out of the kitchen, there is just never enough storage!


----------

